# Flip phones in anime; are they based on anything?



## smileyhead (Apr 1, 2017)

Flip phones in anime look pretty nice, but I haven't been able to find any IRL phones that closely resemble the ones in anime. Animators usually base stuff like this off real life things, so are these things sold anywhere? What manufacturer? I'm sure it's not NOKIA, because none of their phones look like that and most of them are too small, even.

*QUESTION:* Why "dumb phones"? Is a smartphone not good enough?
*ANSWER:* I'm on my phone way too much, and it's hurting my IRL social life. They also die pretty fast, especially under Lollipop, where they don't yet have that nice Battery Saving Mode (talking about AOSP, mainly), and I'd like something simpler. (Also, nostalgia. )

*QUESTION:* Alright, why a flip phone, then?
*ANSWER: *Usefulness. When closed, they are only about as big as a "candy bar" phone, but there's more room for a bigger keypad and screen this way.

*QUESTION:* What is it you find appealing on these phones?
*ANSWER: *They look good, have nice colours, large screens and fit in your hand nicely (aren't overly small).
Example:


Spoiler












*EXCLAMATION: *HAH, WEEB!!!1!!11
*RESPONSE: *No u.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 1, 2017)

those look actually pretty cool.


----------



## ScarletDreamz (Apr 1, 2017)

There are actually PLENTY of makers on japan that do this, however, they stay on the east side.
Panasonic and samsung being some of them, the company, docomo moves some of them, also there are the SHARP and Fujitsu, and some japanese branded generic ones ;D


----------



## smileyhead (Apr 1, 2017)

ScarletDreamz said:


> There are actually PLENTY of makers on japan that do this, however, they stay on the east side.
> Panasonic and samsung being some of them, the company, docomo moves some of them, also there are the SHARP and some japanese branded generic ones ;D


thanks! do you know if they sell these (and maybe more) over here?


----------



## ScarletDreamz (Apr 1, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> thanks! do you know if they sell these (and maybe more) over here?


Sure thing, here:
http://www.ebay.com/sch/Cell-Phones-Smartphones/9355/i.html?_from=R40&_nkw=docomo+flip+phone


----------



## smileyhead (Apr 1, 2017)

ScarletDreamz said:


> Sure thing, here:
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/Cell-Phones-Smartphones/9355/i.html?_from=R40&_nkw=docomo+flip+phone


thanks~!!


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 1, 2017)

Japan still deals in flipphones.
I used to have flipphones back in '04/'05 etc

Also, weeb ;o;
j/k


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 1, 2017)

ScarletDreamz said:


> Sure thing, here:
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/Cell-Phones-Smartphones/9355/i.html?_from=R40&_nkw=docomo+flip+phone


lmao i saw the price and clicked it away as fast as possible


----------



## smileyhead (Apr 1, 2017)

riyaz said:


> lmao i saw the price and clicked it away as fast as possible


well, they are Android, so there's that.


----------



## ScarletDreamz (Apr 1, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> thanks~!!


You are welcome!


riyaz said:


> lmao i saw the price and clicked it away as fast as possible


Yup, they are indeed not cheap, 4 years ago i was searching for one, but after seeing those prices, i gave up, you can get Flp chinese clones, but you must remember, 0 support of those, probably MTK processor (if android), no brick protection, and probably 0 guarantee. there are plenty of websites that sell these ones ;D


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 1, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> well, they are Android, so there's that.


They looked cool though, i really like the blue one. But i already have a S7 so i cant afford a new $325 phone


----------



## ScarletDreamz (Apr 1, 2017)

riyaz said:


> They looked cool though, i really like the blue one. But i already have a S7 so i cant afford a new $325 phone


Get a Knock Off, with luck it will last 1 - 2 years without issues. since they do have almost all MTK processor, you can just create a backup nand image of it. they go around for 200 MAX i think.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 1, 2017)

ScarletDreamz said:


> Get a Knock Off, with luck it will last 1 - 2 years without issues. since they do have almost all MTK processor, you can just create a backup nand image of it. they go around for 200 MAX i think.


i want to, but i shouldnt xD my phone isnt even a year old xD


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 1, 2017)

As usual I will have to inject my "why bother with phone" thing.

Also what about kicking it really old school?


----------



## smileyhead (Apr 1, 2017)

FAST6191 said:


> As usual I will have to inject my "why bother with phone" thing.
> 
> Also what about kicking it really old school?


I'm still thinking about getting a Symbian instead, but only if I can find one that doesn't look like complete shit.

Also, I always hated Motorola because of that bump on the bottom...


----------



## Byokugen (Apr 3, 2017)

I still want a Sharp Evangelion phone, old flip one or new smart one :-)


----------



## Zhongtiao1 (Apr 7, 2017)

If you guys think those are expensive, check out the samsung w2016 and w2017 (the Jackie Chan phone). Basically an S7 edge in a flip phone body.

Sent from my Q5 using Tapatalk 2


----------

